# Minimum tank size for ornate bichir?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Currently i just have my 30 gallon tank, but im considering upgrading. Tank mates are a senegal bichir, a pair of butterfly fish and some spotted bush fish which has kinda maxed out the tank. I really want to upgrade in the hopes of owning my dream fish, any reccomendations?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Whats the dimensions on that tank? I go on dimensions rather than water capacity, ive kept these a few times before and they never got bigger than 14inches, so id say you could keep one comfortably in a 3x2 or 4x18.


----------



## Kif (Jan 15, 2010)

If it was me a 6x2 footprint min for a small ornate, bigger depending on it's final size, I'm sure your aware but your current birchir could reach 12 inch and an ornate has the potential to make 24 inches and both at that size will make light work or your butterflies (if they can catch them)
A smaller option would be a palmas or slightly larger delhezi.


----------

